# Atenuador de voltaje para un transformador de 220V/24V 3A



## kevgou (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola a todos. Necesito ayuda para poder atenuar el voltaje de un transformador de 220V/24V 3A, es para un proyecto, la idea no es hacerlo, sino comprarlo echo, talvez haya algo que sea para otro uso y que me sirva, por dar un ejemplo, se me ocurre algun atenuador de ventilador, potenciometro, reostato o algo así y también debe ser lo mas económico posible (dentro de lo seguro) por si llegara a venderlo.
Es para regular la temperatura de una resistencia tipo las de estufa de tubo cuarzo, es para hacer un calentador de aire, la resistencia va dentro de un tubo de vidrio.
Sus repuestas son de graaaan ayuda, estoy buscando esto hace mucho, hablando con técnicos (quienes no me ayudaron mucho) y buscando en el foro y en Internet, y no pude encontrar respuestas, capas haya algún tema parecido en el foro, pero no logro entenderlos ya que no se mucho de electrónica. Por eso recurro a empezar un tema nuevo.
Espero no haber olvidadome de nada así no les hago perder el tiempo y consigo respuestas.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos, Kevin.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 4, 2010)

¿Características eléctricas de la resistencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

¿Y ese transformador maneja a la citada resistencia?

Saludos !


----------



## kevgou (Oct 5, 2010)

La resistencia es de 600W. y esta conectada directamente a los 24V del transformador.
Osea si, el transformador maneja la resistencia.
Otra cosa.
-El transformador ronda entre los 40 y 50 VAC.
-La resistencia viene para 220v
También me gustaría aclarar, que aunque preferiría conseguir algo echo, no descarto la idea de aprender como se hace, para encargárselo a un técnico (si no puedo hacerlo)
Perdón por haber olvidado algunas cosas-
Saludos, y muchas Gracias.

Kevin.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

¿Y por que no controlar la resistencia directamente con un dimmer desde los 220V sin el transformador? ¿O necesitás asegurar la aislación de la red?

En el caso de ser necesaria la aislación por transformador , el dimmer iría entre la salida del transformador y la resistencia (o sea controlando la resistencia) y NO controlando el primario del transformador.

Saludos !


----------



## kevgou (Oct 5, 2010)

No se que es lo de asegurar la aislacionista.
¿De cuantos Wats debería ser el dimmer?¿tiene que ser de 3  Amperes no?
Igualmente si lo usara directo a 220V jamas lo regularía a mas de 30V, ya que podría quemar la resistencia, debido a que la resistencia que uso esta calibrada (cortándola y midiendo su temperatura) a mucha temperatura y queda al rojo vivo, siendo seguro, pero si siguiera cortando la resistencia, o en este caso aumentando el voltaje, se quemaría la resistencia.
¿como hago?
Desde ya gracias Nilfred y DOSMETROS.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

Claro , con el transformador las conecciones de la resitencia quedan aisladas de la red y podrías tocar los cables desnudos. Sin el transformador , aunque manejado correctamente con un triac , no podrìas tocar los cables de la resistencia porque estarían electrificados. Es una cuetión solo de seguridad.

En tu circuito actual , para disminuir la temperatura se debería agrandar la resistencia , no achicarla.

Decime a ver si controlamos despues del transformador o lo anulamos y lo hacemos dimmerizando desde los 220 directamente.


Saludos !


----------



## kevgou (Oct 6, 2010)

Me gustaría hacerlo directo a 220V. ¿Con que tipo de dimmer debería probar?¿y de cuantos W y A debe ser?

Saludos cordiales. Kevin.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2010)

Entonces comprate un dimmer para 220 Vac y 8 amperes (es convencional) y colocale otra resistencia de estufa de cuarzo completa , sin cortar.

Si lo querés hacer >>> http://xtronic.org/circuit/dimmer-circuit-triac-tic-226/

Que el triac tenga un buen disipador !

Saludos !


----------



## kevgou (Oct 6, 2010)

la resistencia la uso corta por un tema de estética del aparato. ¿No la puedo usar corta y con menos voltaje?
¿Tenes0 idea donde puedo conseguir uno para 220 Vac y 8 Amperes? De 8 A Nada mas lo encontré en 12V  que son para leds.

Muy amable dos metros.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 6, 2010)

Para un regulador de temperatura mejor que un control de fase es un control por semiciclos enteros; menos ruido eléctrico.


----------



## kevgou (Oct 6, 2010)

Disculpa, Donde puedo conseguir un dimmer, de control por semicírculo enteros, de 220V 8a? (para ir directo al toma corrientes)
Gracias por el aporte.
Saludos!


----------



## kevgou (Oct 8, 2010)

Hay algun atenuador por semiciclos enteros echo? tiene algún uso mas cotidiano?, como un regulador de ventilador por ejemplo.


----------



## tontrack (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola kevgou. 
A ver si entiendo bien: quieres calentar un flujo de aire?
si es así debes estimar que potencia necesitas y de que régimenes de trabajo se trata. Digamos que vas a usar menos de 500W, bueeeno 600W en tu caso, por que no usar un dimmer convecional? A partir de 500 si sería bueno usar uno por semiciclos para evitar un poco de ruido eléctrico. El problema de los controles de ese tipo son casi el triple de caros. Valora la relación calidad-costo. La resistencia es otro asunto, a que temperatura necesitas llegar? Si solo quieres hasta 300ºC-400ºC puedes usar lámparas de 500W radiando una superficie negra y de paso ya queda protegido de la oxidación el elemento calefactor. 
Existen dimmers ya prefabricados con la apariencia de un interruptor de pared convencional para alumbrado residencial que soportan cargas de 800-1000watt. 
Que te parece la idea un secador de pelo pequeño con un dimmer en la entrada?


----------



## kevgou (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola tontrack. Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Si, es para calentar un flujo de aire a no mas de 200º, la resistencia se pone roja pero no se compara con el rojo de una estufa de tubo de cuarzo.
Uso 24v 3a para poder cortar la resistencia, asi queda de 10 a 15 cm, Si pudiera conectarlo a 220V con regulador, me ahorraría en comprar transformador y con el regulador podría trabajar con la misma potencia que la del transformador.
Lo del secador de pelo no me sirve. ya disidí que va a ser con resistencia.
Conocí a un señor que hizo esto que estoy haciendo y usaba un atenuador al primario de un transformador, y me pregunto, ¿porque usa un transformador? si podría bajarle el voltaje solo con el atenuador.
¿El usar transformador hace que haya menos ruido eléctrico o algo así?
Yo una ves use un atenuador de ventilador de 500w para regular la temperatura de un soldador y después de unos días de uso se me quemo el atenuador, pensaba comprarme el mismo atenuador para probar con la resistencia directo a 220V. ¿es posible que si funcione a pesar de lo sucedido con el soldador? y ademas, mientras mas W tenga el atenuador mejor va a funcionar? uno de 300W sirve?

Saludos, Kevin.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahhhhh ya se , probá un transformador electrónico de lámpara dicroica dimmerizable y su dimmer , es a 12 V , pero empecemos probando con algo.

Además se compra hecho como vos pedís 

Saludos !


----------



## kevgou (Oct 9, 2010)

Te agradezco la idea. puede ser que lo prueve.
Por ahora voy a probar con un atenuador de ventilador de 300W
Saludos!

con respecto al atenuador de ventilador de 300W olvide decir que es de 1,5 A
No anduvo para nada bien, sera por el amperaje no?
No entiendo la función del amperaje, alguien me explica mas o menos
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2010)

Describime como hiciste la prueba , dimmer (atenuador de ventilador) y que más ?

Saludos !


----------



## kevgou (Oct 11, 2010)

el atenuador estaba conectado a 220V y del otro lado una resistencia de 800w mas larga de las que usaba antes.
lo que sucedio es que atenuaba pero por mas que este al minimo la resistencia estaba bastante roja, mas que con el transformador de 24v.
y despues de algunas veces de desconectar y conectar empezo a cortarse la electricidad cada vez que lo enchufaba.
Saludos!!


----------



## tontrack (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola Kevin.
La gran mayoría de los limitadores de potencia comerciales usan, bien tiristores(1.1) o triacs(1.2). Los primeros se conocen también como SCR(Silicon Controlled Rectifier) y son básicamente un diodo controlable. Cuando se aplica una señal en la puerta (Gate) el diodo entra en conducción y así permanece hasta que deja de circular una corriente entre ánodo(Anode) y cátodo(Kathode). El TRIAC por su parte se puede considerar como un SCR doble. 
Cómo se implementa esto en la práctica? Una señal señal senoidal como la de la línea eléctrica tiene semiciclos positivos y negativos (2.1), un dimmer básicamente lo que hace es omitir parte de esos semiciclos variando el ángulo en el que se "enciende" el TRIAC. En la fig.2.2, por ejemplo, la potencia está limitada a un 50%. Cada vez que termina el semiciclo el TRIAC se vuelve a "auto-cerrar". La peculiaridad es que si la resistencia de carga sin limitar es de 2000W y el dimmer de 1500W cuando se pone el dimmer a un 50% ya está 500W por encima de su potencia de trabajo. 
Cuánto mide la resistencia? No en centímetros, sino en ohms. Tensión al cuadrado(V^2)/Resistencia(Ohm)=Potencia(W). En otras palabras, aunque vayas a usar la resistencia solo a un 30% la corriente pico del limitador dimmer puede no ser suficiente. A menos que aumentes la resistencia, la corriente no disminuirá y podría llegar a dañar el elemento de control. En el caso de usar el tranformador del diseño original solo estarías trabajando con (24V*3A) 72W pico y eso es risible para cualquier dimmer.
Sugiero nuevamente el uso de lámparas, si el asunto es el tamaño: existen lámparitas de 100W-500W de no más de 10cm de largo por 1cm de diámetro y de muy buen precio. Si la uniformidad de la distribución de temperaturas cuenta pon tres axialmente alrededor del tubo de cuarzo.

Have FÜN


----------

